# Where have you been all my life Mr. Schilplin?



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Born on the shores of Lake Wobegon, just down the street from where Bob Dylan tuned his first guitar, Fred Schilplin and his American Bicycles company apparently and unbeknownst to me, were quietly producing some amazing frames in the early years of mountain biking. American Bicycles was an early adopter of aluminum-framed mountain bikes, but unlike Cunningham, Bradbury, Klein and Cannondale who all took the over-sized thin-walled tubeset route, American opted for smaller-diameter thicker-walled tubes for their frames. And after my inaugural ride, I'd say that choice was a good one.

About a year ago this frame fell into my lap courtesy of Fillet Brazed. It took about a year to find a matching stem and the myriad parts that were used to build the bike. My goal for the build was quite simple: black and shinny silver. It seemed almost too easy. The other rules were that the brake arms needed to be round, to match the round tubes of the frame, and the cranks needed to be square, because that's what I had in my parts bin. Beyond that, it was black or shinny silver.

Today, the high temperature peaked at 27 degrees (that's about -2 C for you non-Fahrenheiters), but the sun was out. What better way to test a bike that hails from tundra of Minnesota than to ride it on frozen snowy winter trails? So today, the bike finally saw dirt (or at least patches of dirt on the south-facing trails).

The 21" Comp Lite (or more aptly called the "Comp Heavy" if one were to place the bare frame on a digital scale) has 16.5" stays, a 22.75" top tube, and a 145mm stem. By some lucky fluke the bike actually fit me, which when building bikes from components where color was the primary concern, is quite a coup. And the ride&#8230; well it was nice. Really nice&#8230; :thumbsup:

So back to Mr. Schilplin&#8230; It was 1993 when I in my naivety was still reading Mountain Bike Action (or maybe it was Mountain Bikes magazine, I don't remember which), but I read about some lunatic who had taken it upon himself to build a bicycle from tubes made of beryllium. If you're like me and took college Chemistry, but remember little more about the subject than the name of the University where you took it, all you need to know about beryllium is that it weights nothing - it's not quite as light as hydrogen, but it's close. And the other thing that you need to know about beryllium is that if you scratch in and then inhale the dust that is created, you die. I'm not sure how painful the death is, but the end result is really all that maters. So Fred, with the help of a few unemployed aerospace engineers, built a frame from the light but deadly material. Pretty cool stuff if you're reading about exotic frames in 1993, especially if you riding a rigid steel KHS at the time.

So I guess that article was my invitation to buy, or at least test ride, an American (not the beryllium model). But not knowing what I know now, I ignored that call. Today I arrived at the party a little too late. The host is no longer here. But in his honor I'll say, "Fred, you did a great job. This bike rides like a dream!!"










Those amazing (or at least interesting) American welds:










A unique gusset / cable guide on the down tube:










Matching stem, which cost me more than the frame  :










Square-armed cranks, but at least they're black:










And in keeping with the theme:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

well written, cool back story. very nice looking bike.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

now that was a worthwhile read! and the accompanying pictures made it even greater. Thanx laffeaux :thumbsup: 

I've actually been watching a BCA bike on CL for a couple weeks, now I guess I'll have to go check it out


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yep. Still waiting for a green ano'd CompLite to drop in my lap too. 21" as well. Not that I'm begging or anything...

Nice write up. I was right there with you.

I still wish that I was from St Cloud and not Mankato (MN born and bred here!) so I coulda been local to the place....


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I have met the above mentioned Fred Schilplin the winter of 1989/1990. I went to the factory and they showed me around. Nice folks.

I was debating what type of high end bike to buy and tried a Comp-Lite at the Chequamegon Fat Tire Festival, which American Sponsored and liked it a lot. I tried many different ones and it was looking like I would buy the Comp-Lite but one day I tried a Klein and well, that was that.

Fast forward fifteen years and a Comp-Lite came up for auction and I won. I have many projects for the winter, but getting the American built up is taking precedence over other bikes made of Al. I haven't posted this one yet, but did post a NOS American M16 that I bought about 18 months ago. A month or two ago I picked up another Comp-Lite (which is on the back burner) with a Bontrager fork like yours and now I'm not sure whether to put the Bontrager on or a chromed Switchblade on it. Hey, I'll figure out something. Nice that I have American stems for them too.

I have a special affection for Americans and I don't know why, maybe it harkens to BITD when all things bike were fresher and more exciting (well, at least it seems that way), but I like them. It may or may not make sense, but it is what it is. I've lived a number of years in Minnesota (including the north), so mabye it's kind of a regional thing too, I guess.

I believe that things went south for American when some deal with a German distributor turned out badly. I know a guy who is nuts for all things American who knew the Schilplins and I seem to remember he did some work that helped handicapped people after this. Two years ago Fred Schilplin departed this world's singletrack.

So before the snows leave the forests of Minnesota, I'll post the bike. Laffeux, thanks for the story and the memories.

Pinguwin


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

stan4bikes said:


> I've actually been watching a BCA bike on CL for a couple weeks


Stan, I don't think BCA (Bicycle Corp. of America) is the same as American Bicycles. BCA was based at one point in Allentown Pa, they weren't very special. Someone jump in here..


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks great Laffeaux!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great write up EL. Very entertaining.

You got a big 3/4 pic of the bike? It'd make good desktop wallpaper.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*thanx Jeff...*



azjeff said:


> Stan, I don't think BCA (Bicycle Corp. of America) is the same as American Bicycles. BCA was based at one point in Allentown Pa, they weren't very special. Someone jump in here..


My dyslexia is acting up again..ABC..BCA...ACB...CBA .AARP...PS


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

good writting. great welds  .


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Based on the downtube gusset, it's most that this bike is about a 1990 model, possibly a 91. I believe after that, they went to top-routed cables.

Pinguwin


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Based on the downtube gusset, it's most that this bike is about a 1990 model, possibly a 91. I believe after that, they went to top-routed cables.
> 
> Pinguwin


Yep, it's a 1990 based on the serial number. I was able to get it out on a 17-18 mile ride last Saturday and it's really a fun bike. Very smooth, jumps well (for what little jumping that I do), and feels nice on the climbs (if somewhat slow due to my being somewhat out of shape). Even the narrow 1.9" X-1 tires have really nice grip on frozen hard pack.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Be is toxic, but not THAT toxic... the reaction to inhaled fumes is worse than the dust, and its really more like an allergic reaction in who's affected by it. Something like 4% of the people exposed to the stuff drop dead and the rest well, don't. Of course the only way to test if you're part of the 4% is to expose yourself to it, and the results being fatal cuts down on the volunteers to do that. So its welded and machined under expensive ventilation systems which collect all the fumes and dust particles. 

For a bicycle frame... its harmless. I don't remember ever scratching any other material and inhaling the dust. Carbon fiber dust will do quite nasty things to your lungs as is. There was a company called Beyond Fabrications who in the late 90s took surplus Be tubing from decommisioned soviet nuclear submarines (or so they claimed, it could just as easily been decomm'ed american or british nuclear submarines) and were making welded bicycle frames out of the stuff. Instead of the lugged/bonded $23000 frames thant ABM produced, Beyond's frames were a mere $7000 each. Still, freaking expensive things. At the time, in 1992 dollars, pure Be was $200US/ounce. The ABM frame used 1.5 pounds of Be and another pound of aluminium in the lugs.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Did any of you bid (I did ) on the TWO American frames just posted on Ebay? They didn't reach reserve so I imagine they will show up again..


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*Great Job*

An excellent read and great pictures Eric. I too lusted over the American bikes back in the day. Great job restoring that one. Hope to see you again this spring in Keyesville!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I just love those welds. Said it before, and I'll say it again Nice story too:thumbsup: 

This has me all fired up, Rumfy's post on new projects for the new year, now this. Not just American, but a BE frame. I love a good oddball, and a needle in the haystack is always fun too. I hate to do a bit of a thread hijack, but who else did these? Didn't Univega as well? Time to start hunting.....


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I bid on one. I contacted them and asked about buying the stem alone and the person they are selling for wanted 3x the value of the stem so there is a good chance they won't sell again.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

That is a cool bike! Very stealth-like.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

veloce headset?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> An excellent read and great pictures Eric. I too lusted over the American bikes back in the day. Great job restoring that one. Hope to see you again this spring in Keyesville!


Yep, I'll be Keyesville. Looking froward to riding together again!!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> veloce headset?


I'm not 100% sure what the headset is. I thought it was a Record OR, but that's a bit of a guess. It was picked because it had the bright shiny finish.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Not just American, but a BE frame. I love a good oddball, and a needle in the haystack is always fun too. I hate to do a bit of a thread hijack, but who else did these? Didn't Univega as well? Time to start hunting.....


Univega made a frame out of "Boralyn." I'm not sure if BE was an additive in the alloy? If so, it likely had about as much berylium as current Scandium frames have scandium in them. Marketing guys are very creative guys. 

I don't know the exact production numbers for the American Berylium frame either. I've heard that there were only two made, but can not remember the source, so that figure might be off. Finding one would be pretty cool.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Probably A Chorus*

Since it has the large crown race but not the grease fittings.

EDIT: Oh yeah, nice completion EL. I believe I was bidder #2 on both items. Sorry about the stem. That's one of the few eBay items I really wanted and put a high bid on.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Marketing guys are very creative guys.


Wow, only two? Yep, that was the frame I was thinking of, the Boralyn. As to marketing guys, I need think no further than the limitless number of Titanium Boron Steel Huffys ripping up the local singletrack


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I don't know the exact production numbers for the American Berylium frame either. I've heard that there were only two made, but can not remember the source, so that figure might be off. Finding one would be pretty cool.


I'm pretty sure it was three (3)


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I can't remember if it was two or three but one was stolen and hasn't been heard from since. If you see it up on ebay....

Pinguwin


----------



## Scotty56304 (Jul 1, 2011)

*American Bicycle Manufacturing*

I have recieved an American Tandemonium bike, All original parts as far as I know. My uncle and aunt knew Fred who had this bike custom made for them which they road for years until they moved to Florida last year.

Based on the serial number it was built in 91. I have been told that American was the first, all aluminum mountain bike company until Cannondale ran them out of business. Cannondale had copied a part on the American design, they went to trial and after years in court they fianly beat down Fred and ABM.

I was told this is a very rare and collectable bike. There are very few of these bikes in the world. Would anyone be interested sharing any information on these bikes? See pictures attached. 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You're trying to sell it aren't you.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You're trying to sell it aren't you.


:yesnod:

Here we go again.....

.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Come on Rumphy. Give the guy a break......


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Scotty56304 said:


> I have been told that American was the first, all aluminum mountain bike company until Cannondale ran them out of business. Cannondale had copied a part on the American design, they went to trial and after years in court they fianly beat down Fred and ABM.


Welded aluminum history:

Klein Road - Cunningham MTB - Cannondale - Millions of others (along with ABM).

Or something like that...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Spam aside, it's a very cool frame.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Not 3000 cool. More like 900 cool. At least for me. Tandems are so hard to deal with: 2 people's size, transportation, storage.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice Looking Frame*



Scotty56304 said:


> I was told this is a very rare and collectable bike. There are very few of these bikes in the world. Would anyone be interested sharing any information on these bikes? See pictures attached.


They're not all that rare. ABM built tandems for Rodriguez and Specialized as well as selling under their own name.

I had never heard the story about Cannondale sinking them but I do know that part of their downfall was building a batch of tandem frames (for Rodriguez I think?!?) that they never got paid for.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Come on Rumphy. Give the guy a break......


I wasn't wrong. Just be straight up with what you're trying to do. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I wasn't wrong. Just be straight up with what you're trying to do. I'm just sayin'.


Sorry Eric. I'm with you. The  was for the OP.
Damn internet.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Shayne said:


> I had never heard the story about Cannondale sinking them.


I'm curious too. More info?

Being one of the rare Cannondale guys around here, I know they are held up as a company that stole a few things, then somehow lawyered up and got on the "right" side of the suit, but I never heard an American story. What gives?

And yes, if this is for sale and your fishing for interest here, post a spam link pronto, or it'll go away, pics and all, and this really cool thread will have a big dumb hole in it :sad:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I'm curious too. More info?
> 
> Being one of the rare Cannondale guys around here, I know they are held up as a company that stole a few things, then somehow lawyered up and got on the "right" side of the suit, but I never heard an American story. What gives?


Fred Schilplin's health and finally passing had more to do with the company going out of business than anything else. They sold more than enough frames back then to keep them going. The guy was a great welder thats for sure! Enough to catch the eye of Joe Breeze and form a partnership where Joe designed a bike and Fred welded an aluminum "Breezer"

Great bikes with some of the best welding available at the time. They were one of the aluminum bike builders that heat treated their frames properly post welding LIKE Charlie Cunningham.

:thumbsup:


----------

